# scam artist on ebay



## edsikes

scam artist on ebay... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/scrap-gold-568-grams-of-gold-filled-watches-and-junk-for-hobbie-or-refine-/271872001787?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=vTUqnJ%252FcczO9SB1mPRaqXIri5jc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

i was unfortunately the one that bought it on a whim hoping that just a few of those pieces really were gold filled got it and its all crap. 

contacted her about it and she said 

May 31:
You sent a message
Message:
no you advertised the items as "gold filled" gold filled is a specific gold content. i got a box full of stainless steel and a few pieces of gold toned plastics, and base metals scrap gold , 568 grams of gold filled watches... there was not a single piece of gold filled in the entire lot to even justify mentioning gold filled.
May 30:
The seller sent you a message
Message:
these items auctioned as none working scrap, i did explain i do not know the gold type or content, but do know most all have plateing or gold in the watches "filled" i do not accept returns exept if you got the wrong order, in wich case i would be happy to refund or exchange.
May 29:
You requested a return
Reason for return:
It doesn't match the listing
Comments:
items were sold as gold filled. items received were cheap gold plated items or stainless steel and base metal. no gold filled items present in the entire batch. lot was misrepresented in the listing and i wish for my money back. i will be shipping item out sat 5/30/15 to the seller


----------



## edsikes

and she had the nerve to attack the forum right out 

Dear edgarsikes,

wow gold feaver much. no this was described perfactly and sold for far less the worth , im sorry your a scrapper looking to get your riches from gold , but i did not sale over 500 grams of solid gold for 50 bucks it all has gold in it, i dont care much for what your lingo in the minning world is, my ad was clear that i did not know how much, or type, and that i dont take returns. this is ebay not gold forum, these watches are of value to others in a auction at this price. you scrappers think its just for you. and must all be solid gold. get a grip buddy, i will refuse your package and have it returned to you. this was described perfactly to everyone in the world. exept a gold hunter hmmm. i think you have gold fever.

- caud_cort

so i politely informed her that she was more than welcome to refuse the package but ebay's customer satisfaction guarantee would still take the money from her and give it back to me for intentionally misleading with a false advertisement.


----------



## Palladium

She's mad because people keep filing claims on the junk she's selling.
http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=caud_cort&iid=271872001787&de=off&items=25&which=negative&interval=365&_trkparms=negative_365

With a feedback of 8 i doubt ebay has even released your money to her yet.


----------



## edsikes

Palladium said:


> She's mad because people keep filing claims on the junk she's selling.
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=caud_cort&iid=271872001787&de=off&items=25&which=negative&interval=365&_trkparms=negative_365
> 
> With a feedback of 8 i doubt ebay has even released your money to her yet.




yeah im pretty sure of it myself ralph! didnt look at her f/b score before i bid and the pics werent at all clear. and man she was childish i only posted a couple of the messages, she cant get it through her head that gold filled, is actually a definable term and that it has meaning. even after i sent her the complete wikipedia page defining what gold filled is. and had the audacity to call ME the liar... hope ebay kicks her off the site...


----------



## shmandi

It is o.k. if she refuses the package. You will get to keep item and get money back.


----------



## edsikes

shmandi said:


> It is o.k. if she refuses the package. You will get to keep item and get money back.




yeah she keeps telling me she "might" give me a refund. 

im seriously going to see if i can get ebay to ban her. 

i have an impeccable feedback rating thats a whole lot higher than hers and she dares to call me the liar.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

edsikes said:


> shmandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is o.k. if she refuses the package. You will get to keep item and get money back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah she keeps telling me she "might" give me a refund.
> 
> im seriously going to see if i can get ebay to ban her.
> 
> i have an impeccable feedback rating thats a whole lot higher than hers and she dares to call me the liar.
Click to expand...


She might give a refund. Man is she in for a surprise. :roll:


----------



## justinhcase

I have has several people do similar things .
One chap Called Antony sent me eight karat instead of eighteen.
And to add insult to injury he also went into a rant about me being greedy.
The fact I had payed him very close to spot as the lot was meant to be a mix of dental and placer nugget's,which I though would be interesting to work on.was irrelevant to him.I was a chump and deserved to be screwed to a board.
That is the problem when trying to find material by remote,you can not tell much form a photo and depend on the other person having a modicum of class to them self's.
Still on the bright side he has given me license to visit D.C. and hunt a little long pig .


----------



## edsikes

but like i said the thing that pissed me off the most is when she went after the forum and kept calling us "dumb scrappers" not remotely taking into account the collective knowledge found here on this board could probably equate a masters degree in about 2 minutes. between advanced chemistry refining and assaying not to mention recycling and other techniques all combined. she probably tried to get on here at one time to sell junk and got kicked off or boo'd out. ill bet she couldnt spell pyrometallurgy let alone know what it means.


----------



## Anonymous

Don't let these people get to you Ed. This is there way. Their only option when caught out is to scream, shout, and put down the people who caught them.

Laughing at them incenses them.


----------



## edsikes

spaceships said:


> Don't let these people get to you Ed. This is there way. Their only option when caught out is to scream, shout, and put down the people who caught them.
> 
> Laughing at them incenses them.




oh im absolutely laughing at her now... got my refund and im pretty sure after talking to ebay for the last half an hour she wont be selling much longer. and on top of everything she used a positive feedback to try and leave a negative comment about me. which i got ebay to delete the comment but they left the feedback as positive! want to talk about her being incensed! not to mention i sent her a message with her feedback comment and corrected her atrocious spelling 

WARNING a true theaf, and lier, does not pay, horrable ebayer WARNING 

cant make this stuff up folks... 8)


----------



## jason_recliner

Glad you got your cash back Ed. 8) 
But pot / kettle on the spelling I'm afraid.


----------



## Anonymous

edsikes said:


> spaceships said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let these people get to you Ed. This is there way. Their only option when caught out is to scream, shout, and put down the people who caught them.
> 
> Laughing at them incenses them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh im absolutely laughing at her now... got my refund and im pretty sure after talking to ebay for the last half an hour she wont be selling much longer. and on top of everything she used a positive feedback to try and leave a negative comment about me. which i got ebay to delete the comment but they left the feedback as positive! want to talk about her being incensed! not to mention i sent her a message with her feedback comment and corrected her atrocious spelling
> 
> WARNING a true theaf, and lier, does not pay, horrable ebayer WARNING
> 
> cant make this stuff up folks... 8)
Click to expand...


Ed you didn't really leave that spelling when you were criticising hers did you now? Come on, tell Uncle Jon that you didn't...... :shock: :shock:


----------



## goldenchild

Not for nothin' but... when you process GF for a long time you can tell just by those pics that they aren't gold filled. You start to be able to see the difference between GF and plated just from appearence.

Edit: the clown already has it back up http://www.ebay.com/itm/scrap-gold-568-grams-of-gold-scrap-watches-and-junk-for-hobbie-or-refine/271890575866?_trksid=p2052191.m2338#ht_63wt_1238

Too much money to be made for ebay to ban a seller :roll:


----------



## patnor1011

"scrap gold junk , selling as scrap or not working. for repair or refine.

I do not know the karet or type of any gold or how much in this lot, also do not know if any is solid."

Me too do not know about "the karet" but dude should know already none of that is solid. :twisted:


----------



## edsikes

spaceships said:


> edsikes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spaceships said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let these people get to you Ed. This is there way. Their only option when caught out is to scream, shout, and put down the people who caught them.
> 
> Laughing at them incenses them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh im absolutely laughing at her now... got my refund and im pretty sure after talking to ebay for the last half an hour she wont be selling much longer. and on top of everything she used a positive feedback to try and leave a negative comment about me. which i got ebay to delete the comment but they left the feedback as positive! want to talk about her being incensed! not to mention i sent her a message with her feedback comment and corrected her atrocious spelling
> 
> WARNING a true theaf, and lier, does not pay, horrable ebayer WARNING
> 
> cant make this stuff up folks... 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed you didn't really leave that spelling when you were criticising hers did you now? Come on, tell Uncle Jon that you didn't...... :shock: :shock:
Click to expand...


that was her comment on my ebay listing not mine on hers. i would never spell like that. my spelling is normally spot on. my punctuation sucks but if i misspell something its usually because i fat fingered the keyboard


----------



## edsikes

and yes i saw several pieces werent but sometimes you get some really nice pieces in the "junk" lots. so. sometimes its worth while to take a stab at it, but there was nothing to even call gold filled to justify the listing title


----------



## eastky

edsikes I have looked at some of your auctions on ebay. Before I would call anyone a scammer I would look at some of the prices that you have posted for some of your auctions. From what I have seen you are right up there with the gold drop sellers. 

You look for a unknowledgeable buyer on your auctions same as the gold drop sellers.

Just saying

edit to change buyer to seller


----------



## edsikes

eastky said:


> edsikes I have looked at some of your auctions on ebay. Before I would call anyone a scammer I would look at some of the prices that you have posted for some of your auctions. From what I have seen you are right up there with the gold drop sellers.
> 
> You look for a unknowledgeable buyer on your auctions same as the gold drop buyers.
> 
> Just saying



before you say that please show me which one your talking about because i happen to sell at EXTREMELY reasonable prices and dont have a SINGLE complaint. thats pretty friggen rude of you as none of the stuff that i am selling is being sold as junk so isnt being asked for junk prices. so how bout you post one of my auctions that you think im trying to be one of the "gold drop sellers" 

how friggen rude.


----------



## edsikes

edsikes said:


> eastky said:
> 
> 
> 
> edsikes I have looked at some of your auctions on ebay. Before I would call anyone a scammer I would look at some of the prices that you have posted for some of your auctions. From what I have seen you are right up there with the gold drop sellers.
> 
> You look for a unknowledgeable buyer on your auctions same as the gold drop buyers.
> 
> Just saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before you say that please show me which one your talking about because i happen to sell at EXTREMELY reasonable prices and dont have a SINGLE complaint. thats pretty friggen rude of you as none of the stuff that i am selling is being sold as junk so isnt being asked for junk prices. so how bout you post one of my auctions that you think im trying to be one of the "gold drop sellers"
> 
> how friggen rude.
Click to expand...


and i NEVER try to take advantage of unknowledgable buyers. if i did i dont think i would have quite so high a feedback rate on ebay. if your going to come out and say something like that you had BETTER back it up... incredibly rude


----------



## eastky

edsikes said:


> eastky said:
> 
> 
> 
> edsikes I have looked at some of your auctions on ebay. Before I would call anyone a scammer I would look at some of the prices that you have posted for some of your auctions. From what I have seen you are right up there with the gold drop sellers.
> 
> You look for a unknowledgeable buyer on your auctions same as the gold drop buyers.
> 
> Just saying
Click to expand...


before you say that please show me which one your talking about because i happen to sell at EXTREMELY reasonable prices and dont have a SINGLE complaint. thats pretty friggen rude of you as none of the stuff that i am selling is being sold as junk so isnt being asked for junk prices. so how bout you post one of my auctions that you think im trying to be one of the "gold drop sellers" {quote}

Must have struck a nerve. I didn't say you were one of the gold drop sellers. I have looked at some of your auctions. 
It just took one time looking and with the prices you want it just makes me shake my head and laugh.

Not going to argue with you. Thanks for the angry PM I just laughed when I read it


----------



## edsikes

eastky said:


> edsikes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eastky said:
> 
> 
> 
> edsikes I have looked at some of your auctions on ebay. Before I would call anyone a scammer I would look at some of the prices that you have posted for some of your auctions. From what I have seen you are right up there with the gold drop sellers.
> 
> You look for a unknowledgeable buyer on your auctions same as the gold drop buyers.
> 
> Just saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> before you say that please show me which one your talking about because i happen to sell at EXTREMELY reasonable prices and dont have a SINGLE complaint. thats pretty friggen rude of you as none of the stuff that i am selling is being sold as junk so isnt being asked for junk prices. so how bout you post one of my auctions that you think im trying to be one of the "gold drop sellers" {quote}
> 
> Must have struck a nerve. I didn't say you were one of the gold drop sellers. I have looked at some of your auctions.
> It just took one time looking and with the prices you want it just makes me shake my head and laugh.
> 
> Not going to argue with you. Thanks for the angry PM I just laughed when I read it
Click to expand...


touched a nerve yes. when you come in and accuse me of trying to take advantage of people, of course it going to touch a nerve i happen to take great pride in my scruples on selling. i will never say that i dont price semi competitively with other ebay sellers on price but A. i dont give things away for free, and B. i dont try to scam anyone. i take lots of pictures give good descriptions and let people make their own decisions. so before you attempt to call me out, in front all of our peers back it up with something as i tempered myself and didnt say half the things that i wanted to, to you in my pm.


----------



## AugieDoggie

Hey ed,

I could not help but check this seller out.
I posted a question to them. It is below...

You have this listed as " refine" That would mean that there is a small quantity of gold present in the items. So, how do you know it contains gold in it at all? 
You see I refine a little and, when selling in this format and in this category you should be able to list the quantity, as by law it is stamped on the items.
Any item not stamped with 1/5 1/10 1/20 or 10 20 year, and many other markings with a karat level of ??kt has 0 gold in it. This is for your information.

So ,, I ask you, 
1, are these items stamped? If not, why are they listed in this category?
2, what would lead you to believe any of these items contain any amount ( no matter how insignificant ) of RGP, GF, EGP gold?

I await your answer.

Also remember it is illegal to sell anything that is not marked, as gold. Lot of federal laws about that. I tell you this as I would not want to see a fellow ebay seller get in trouble . Just a heads up. 

I am curious as to the answer I will get.

And please, try not to flame me here folks.


----------



## AugieDoggie

I asked about the negative feed back in a different message.... This is the return message....

the guy that left neg feedback, bid on all my lots and ran his bill into the thousands, and i coucled the order as he is real eager to find solid gold, he left the feedback a houre after the cxled auction. these lots have gold but not thousands of dollors. so i put buy now prices for a lower fair price . so now i look bad over his fit. but what ever it old stuff dig or not. the price is more than fair. i dont look for markings, i just sell.


----------



## Palladium

Good god !
Yep !!!! She just made my blocked bidders list!


----------



## edsikes

AugieDoggie said:


> I asked about the negative feed back in a different message.... This is the return message....
> 
> the guy that left neg feedback, bid on all my lots and ran his bill into the thousands, and i coucled the order as he is real eager to find solid gold, he left the feedback a houre after the cxled auction. these lots have gold but not thousands of dollors. so i put buy now prices for a lower fair price . so now i look bad over his fit. but what ever it old stuff dig or not. the price is more than fair. i dont look for markings, i just sell.



even the things that looked like real gold werent even plated a couple of the pieces were made in china plastic and she does have everything labeled as "gold scrap" 

the lot that i bid on was labeled as gold filled. and i figured if some of it at least was gold filled even if not the pieces that obviously werent i might make out ok. i have definitely run across better finds than that on ebay. but she is intentionally trying to lure hobby refiners in with her listings and then screw them. she tried to argue that she claimed in her listing she didnt know what karat it was so she wouldnt have to refund me. she is a scam artist of the first degree. she is definitely one to be wary of. i reported via telephone to ebay the number of rules she broke and made them go step by step through what she did and tried to do. so hopefully ebay does something to her.


----------



## edsikes

goldenchild said:


> Not for nothin' but... when you process GF for a long time you can tell just by those pics that they aren't gold filled. You start to be able to see the difference between GF and plated just from appearence.
> 
> Edit: the clown already has it back up http://www.ebay.com/itm/scrap-gold-568-grams-of-gold-scrap-watches-and-junk-for-hobbie-or-refine/271890575866?_trksid=p2052191.m2338#ht_63wt_1238
> 
> Too much money to be made for ebay to ban a seller :roll:



she had the listing back up five minutes after she refunded me my money. 

changed it so it didnt read gold filled any longer


----------



## AugieDoggie

AugieDoggie said:


> Hey ed,
> 
> I could not help but check this seller out.
> I posted a question to them. It is below...
> 
> You have this listed as " refine" That would mean that there is a small quantity of gold present in the items. So, how do you know it contains gold in it at all?
> You see I refine a little and, when selling in this format and in this category you should be able to list the quantity, as by law it is stamped on the items.
> Any item not stamped with 1/5 1/10 1/20 or 10 20 year, and many other markings with a karat level of ??kt has 0 gold in it. This is for your information.
> 
> So ,, I ask you,
> 1, are these items stamped? If not, why are they listed in this category?
> 2, what would lead you to believe any of these items contain any amount ( no matter how insignificant ) of RGP, GF, EGP gold?
> 
> I await your answer.
> 
> Also remember it is illegal to sell anything that is not marked, as gold. Lot of federal laws about that. I tell you this as I would not want to see a fellow ebay seller get in trouble . Just a heads up.
> 
> I am curious as to the answer I will get.
> 
> And please, try not to flame me here folks.



This is the response I received.

to the best of my testing, and is a law with new itemsonly , i am selling broke and not working scrap for jewelers or Hobbiest, but none the less you have exp... in this it would seem. most plated items are unmarked and not against the law to sale.


----------



## edsikes

AugieDoggie said:


> AugieDoggie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ed,
> 
> I could not help but check this seller out.
> I posted a question to them. It is below...
> 
> You have this listed as " refine" That would mean that there is a small quantity of gold present in the items. So, how do you know it contains gold in it at all?
> You see I refine a little and, when selling in this format and in this category you should be able to list the quantity, as by law it is stamped on the items.
> Any item not stamped with 1/5 1/10 1/20 or 10 20 year, and many other markings with a karat level of ??kt has 0 gold in it. This is for your information.
> 
> So ,, I ask you,
> 1, are these items stamped? If not, why are they listed in this category?
> 2, what would lead you to believe any of these items contain any amount ( no matter how insignificant ) of RGP, GF, EGP gold?
> 
> I await your answer.
> 
> Also remember it is illegal to sell anything that is not marked, as gold. Lot of federal laws about that. I tell you this as I would not want to see a fellow ebay seller get in trouble . Just a heads up.
> 
> I am curious as to the answer I will get.
> 
> And please, try not to flame me here folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the response I received.
> 
> to the best of my testing, and is a law with new itemsonly , i am selling broke and not working scrap for jewelers or Hobbiest, but none the less you have exp... in this it would seem. most plated items are unmarked and not against the law to sale.
Click to expand...


bwahaha she didnt test any of it, its yellow so its gold. 

this was her very first email to me. 

Dear edgarsikes,

wow gold feaver much. no this was described perfactly and sold for far less the worth , im sorry your a scrapper looking to get your riches from gold , but i did not sale over 500 grams of solid gold for 50 bucks it all has gold in it, i dont care much for what your lingo in the minning world is, my ad was clear that i did not know how much, or type, and that i dont take returns. this is ebay not gold forum, these watches are of value to others in a auction at this price. you scrappers think its just for you. and must all be solid gold. get a grip buddy, i will refuse your package and have it returned to you. this was described perfactly to everyone in the world. exept a gold hunter hmmm. i think you have gold fever.

- caud_cort
Click the Respond button to reply through Messages, or go to your email to reply

Respond

scrap gold , 568 grams of gold filled watches and junk, for hobbie or refine.	
scrap gold , 568 grams of gold filled watches and junk, for hobbie or refine.
Item Id:	271872001787
End time:	May-23-15 05:06:40 PDT
Seller:
caud_cort (8)
90.0% Positive Feedback
Member since Mar-19-15 in United States
Location: WA, United States
Listing Status:	This message was sent while the listing was closed.


----------



## edsikes

sorry for the double post folks forgot i posted that email earlier!


----------



## AugieDoggie

AugieDoggie said:


> Hey ed,
> 
> I could not help but check this seller out.
> I posted a question to them. It is below...
> 
> You have this listed as " refine" That would mean that there is a small quantity of gold present in the items. So, how do you know it contains gold in it at all?
> You see I refine a little and, when selling in this format and in this category you should be able to list the quantity, as by law it is stamped on the items.
> Any item not stamped with 1/5 1/10 1/20 or 10 20 year, and many other markings with a karat level of ??kt has 0 gold in it. This is for your information.
> 
> So ,, I ask you,
> 1, are these items stamped? If not, why are they listed in this category?
> 2, what would lead you to believe any of these items contain any amount ( no matter how insignificant ) of RGP, GF, EGP gold?
> 
> I await your answer.
> 
> Also remember it is illegal to sell anything that is not marked, as gold. Lot of federal laws about that. I tell you this as I would not want to see a fellow ebay seller get in trouble . Just a heads up.
> 
> I am curious as to the answer I will get.
> 
> And please, try not to flame me here folks.



Here is the response ......


to the best of my testing, and is a law with new itemsonly , i am selling broke and not working scrap for jewelers or Hobbiest, but none the less you have exp... in this it would seem. most plated items are unmarked and not against the law to sale.

- caud_cort


----------



## man114

The writings she puts up are almost unreadable. Probably intentionally. Play stupid.

I can almost guarantee the seller went to Goodwill and bought one of those $7.99 jars of gold colored jewelry they sell. She probably knew precisely what she was doing. I can say that the likelihood of finding anything of worth in them is almost nil unless she got them when they were first put out. Goodwill pre checks the stuff. People like myself are in those stores every single day. I go to a few daily to and from work, I catch a lot of custom unmarked stuff or high quality gold filled stuff and know a few other people that do it as well. You see a surprising amount of custom gold jewelry that is unmarked.

This is an nice little way to sell this stuff for a tidy markup to unsuspecting people. eBay will catch on eventually. I can't figure out why they haven't stopped the gold drops yet, or at least made them change the auctions.


----------



## edsikes

man114 said:


> The writings she puts up are almost unreadable. Probably intentionally. Play stupid.
> 
> I can almost guarantee the seller went to Goodwill and bought one of those $7.99 jars of gold colored jewelry they sell. She probably knew precisely what she was doing. I can say that the likelihood of finding anything of worth in them is almost nil unless she got them when they were first put out. Goodwill pre checks the stuff. People like myself are in those stores every single day. I go to a few daily to and from work, I catch a lot of custom unmarked stuff or high quality gold filled stuff and know a few other people that do it as well. You see a surprising amount of custom gold jewelry that is unmarked.
> 
> This is an nice little way to sell this stuff for a tidy markup to unsuspecting people. eBay will catch on eventually. I can't figure out why they haven't stopped the gold drops yet, or at least made them change the auctions.



i actually have a guy that i buy gold filled from that does exactly that, he gives me all the other costume junk free... lol 

as for this woman she types like that in emails as well, she is incredibly rude and demeaning to other trying to make a little money out there in the world. hell she seems to think that us "scrappers" are second class citizens that deserve to get ripped off. 

i have already reported her auctions to ebay verbally. but they dont seem to have done much to her.


----------



## man114

This is a deliberate scam, I have no doubt. The photos are intentionally blurry so you can't see the clasps well forcing you to rely on her description. I sift through this stuff daily and I'm almost 100% certain there is not a single piece of gold in any of the lots currently listed, it's unlikely there is a worthwhile quantity of gold filled stuff. It looks like bottom rung stuff, you might have a few gold electroplated pieces if your lucky. The feedback will catch up with her. She's probably hoping a few people buy this junk, don't notice and she can take the money and run, but it won't last.


----------



## rickbb

edsikes said:


> i have already reported her auctions to ebay verbally. but they dont seem to have done much to her.



They make money off of her on every transaction, even the bad ones. Not much incentive for them to do anything about her at all.


----------

